
Where do airplanes dump their waste? - sethbannon
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2012/02/long_island_couple_pelted_with_poo_where_do_airplanes_dump_their_waste_.html
======
wdewind
TLDR: "Under normal circumstances, the ground crew disposes of the sewage
after the plane lands." Sometimes it leaks though, and the story gave an
example of a time when it hit someone on the ground. :|

------
maeon3
What worries me most about sewage pushed into the environment from various
sources is not the viruses, bacteria, pathogens and algea blooms. Im more
concerned about the heavy metals, murcury, lead, arsenic, aluminum, polonium,
pharmaceuticals, cadmium, poisons, all which good human bodies throw out
because they cause all sorts of problems which are hard to trace.

